
Front Page of Hacker News in 5 Easy Steps (2016) - quickthrower2
https://www.alexkras.com/front-page-of-hacker-news-in-5-easy-steps/FrontPageofHackerNewsin5EasySteps
======
gus_massa
Bad URL. Link to the post [https://www.alexkras.com/front-page-of-hacker-news-
in-5-easy...](https://www.alexkras.com/front-page-of-hacker-news-in-5-easy-
steps/)

It's not bad advice, but most steps are not so easy. Perhaps I'd recommend not
to repost too much. In some cases it goes out of control and the mods ban the
user and site.

------
ccnafr
lol

